# Timer for fluval flex



## Mixmaster2201 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello,

I’ve been reading about putting a timer on the fluval flex 15. I will try using a smart digital timer first. There is the problem I am facing is that I would like moonlights on a cycle as well. I won’t be able to change the daylights to moonlights without ruining my settings for the timer. I would also not want to install new moonlights for this purpose.

Are there any workarounds?


----------



## Mixmaster2201 (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok, so I successfully installed a timer, but the moonlights cannot be put on a timer simultaneously with the daylights. Too bad, will have to check if I can install third party moonlights.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

I had two of these tanks before, this was my biggest issue with them. Unfortunately it's either all or nothing with this tank and you'd have to turn the moonlight on/off manually at night before setting it back into timer mode.


----------

